# Confirmed: GM to close Lordstown plant in March 2019



## Djhillier555 (Mar 4, 2017)

Just saw this on the local news and noticed there isn't a thread yet.

Future of the cruze doesn't look too bright at the moment. 

UPDATE | Lordstown workers notified Cruze production ends March 1 | vindy.com


----------



## AuditorBill (Jan 6, 2017)

The Cruze is also built in Mexico, and a bunch of money was put into that plant not very long ago.

Personally, I will not buy a Cruze made in Mexico.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

News item just came over my phone. GM is reported to be shuttering five assembly plants and laying off 14,000 workers. Merry Christmas? My Brother-In-Law just retired from the Toledo Drivetrain Plant here. Since they make transmissions for nearly every GM vehicle, they'll be hit hard too.

https://www.cnn.com/2018/11/26/business/gm-oshawa-plant/index.html

[url]https://www.reuters.com/article/us-gm-restructuring/gm-to-slash-jobs-and-production-cancel-some-car-models-sources-idUSKCN1NV1NB
[/URL]


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

https://www.cruzetalk.com/#/topics/238621


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

If you all would stop buying Ford. Everybody else could be saved. ?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Does this mean Cruze will no longer be sold in US? 

Or does it mean all US Cruzes will be Hecho en Mexico?

I feel for the workers who will be out of work, sadly it seems this always happens at Christmas.


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

Local guy here. Gonna be a long road to hoe for the area for sure. News feed is going insane right now, but the writing has been on the wall every fiscal quarter as Cruze sales have continually been down 25% since the refresh. A lot of people here have had their head in sand about it for years and are acting all surprised now.

Haven't been involved in this community for a while, but this was a great resource when I needed it. Proud of the local community that was able to provide vehicles that brought people together online and at the annual Cruze gathering at the plant. Take care everybody!

PS: highly recommend NOT buying any Cruze manufactured after today. Quality control probably be a little lax from here on out.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Rivergoer said:


> Does this mean Cruze will no longer be sold in US?
> 
> Or does it mean all US Cruzes will be Hecho en Mexico?


They haven't really elaborated on that. Or maybe only the sedan will die? They already make the Canada-bound sedans in Mexico, so it wouldn't be too out of the question to do that.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

AuditorBill said:


> The Cruze is also built in Mexico, and a bunch of money was put into that plant not very long ago.
> 
> Personally, I will not buy a Cruze made in Mexico.


Why not?


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Rivergoer said:


> Does this mean Cruze will no longer be sold in US?
> 
> Or does it mean all US Cruzes will be Hecho en Mexico?
> 
> I feel for the workers who will be out of work, sadly it seems this always happens at Christmas.


My guess es Cruze toda hecho en MehHeCo.


----------



## AuditorBill (Jan 6, 2017)

I would rather spend my money to get U.S. assembly by a U.S.-led company. I don't criticize anyone who feels differently, and I don't expect anyone to tell me why I'm wrong to feel the way I do.

I've since seen some news on Reuters that the Cruze will be discontinued in 2019, which would mean that the Mexican plant will be building something else. That makes the Lordstown news even worse IMHO.


----------



## AuditorBill (Jan 6, 2017)

Sadly, the only good to come of this is good Cruze pricing. My nearest dealer is full of them.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Looks like a name change my be in order for the forum to OrphanCarTalk. I am a bit happier now that I got my '18 TD in July but sad for those workers in Lordstown and other plants. But like was mentioned earlier,the handwriting was on the wall.


----------



## KurtK (Apr 3, 2014)

I believe it was a matter of time before GM would start to reduce car production in the favor of SUV/truck production. Declining sales have a way of forcing you to make changes.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

According to Detroit Free Press the Cruze and the Volt are both dead. Along with it are the Impala, XTS, LaCrosse, and CT6. 

https://www.freep.com/story/money/c...11/26/chevrolet-volt-cruze-impala/2114433002/


----------



## OldWhiteChevy (Mar 5, 2013)

Arghhhhhh! Just when I had pretty much decided that I’d rather have another Cruze instead of these dorky crossover appliances that everyone is buying, along comes this piece of bad news. Maybe I’ll hang on to my 2012 LT forever.

Whenever I go to a dealer and look at a row of Equinoxes or Trax, I get the same feeling that I get when I’m at Home Depot looking at a row of side-by-side fridges—no soul or charisma to the damned things. Why do people like those things so much?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

OldWhiteChevy said:


> Whenever I go to a dealer and look at a row of Equinoxes or Trax, I get the same feeling that I get when I’m at Home Depot looking at a row of side-by-side fridges—no soul or charisma to the damned things. Why do people like those things so much?


Couple of reasons that I can think of. 1. The price of gas and nobody seems to be able to remember when gas was nearly $4 a gallon. And they don't seem to think it will happen again in the near future. 2. I think most folks think of cars as just that, appliances, and SUVs and crossovers are popular, like french door refrigerators with internet connectivity. 3. For some reason, it's fun to pay over $40K for an ugly vehicle and spend seven years paying for it (back to that $4/gal thing).


----------



## KurtK (Apr 3, 2014)

Here some sales results for the compact car segment, it is not pretty - it is at carsalesbase.com/us-sales-q2-2018-compact-segment/#more-50500


----------



## KurtK (Apr 3, 2014)

Sales in the US _Compact_ segment fell by 11.7% to 976,19 in the first half of 2018, as the rate of sales decline rose yet again: from the 3.8% decline in 2017 overall, 7.0% in Q4’17, and 10.1% in Q1’18, to 13.1% in the latest quarter. With the new VW Jetta now on sale, the new Ford Focus about to enter the market and a new Toyota Corolla not far behind the segment’s fortunes may be about to start recovering, but with the exodus of customers to the _Compact SUV _segment continuing unabated that may be a tall order.
*Highlights:*



Given the segment’s decline it was remarkable that three out of the Top 4 models saw their sales change only little, with the Nissan Sentra being the only Top 10 model to eke out any growth, while the 10% sales decline of the second-placed Toyota Corolla was mitigated somewhat by the 7% rise in the sales of the hatchback Corolla iM 
Chevrolet Cruze and the Volkswagen duo Jetta and Golf continued demonstrating how customers are moving to _Compact SUVs_, with sales down by 27%, 40% and 47%, respectively, as sales soar for their crossover versions: Chevrolet Equinox and Volkswagen Tiguan L 
Sales of most of the rest of the mainstream compact models fell by 5 and 20%, with the exception being the not-long-for-this-world Mitsubishi Lancer (sales down 58%) 
The fourth-generation Toyota Prius and the previous-generation Prius V continues to lose sales (down 23% YTD) at the expense of not just new competitors, such as Honda Insight, Kia Niro (sales up 12%) and Hyundai Ioniq (sales up 76%), but also due to the success of the plug-in Toyota Prius Prime 
In the land of EVs, the new Nissan Leaf finally went on sale, resulting in a 3.9% sales growth in the second quarter of the year, while sales of the Chevrolet Bolt fell for the first time ever (down 22.7% in the second quarter)


----------



## Falconcruze (Nov 24, 2018)

didn't realize a thread had been started so I am cpoy/pasting fro the thread I just started.

Well now, if anyone read my New Member Intro, you know I live in the "backyard" of Lordstown...home of most of the Cruzes out there.

And now the news comes forth that GM is discontinuing the Cruze (along with most of the rest of GM's passenger car line) and closing Lordstown

While some of this is totally understandable, I think the "Bean Counters" are jumping the gun...along with the so called"visionaries"

I realize the combustion engine driven vehicle will EVENTUALLY be phased out for battery driven. However I feel GM is abandoning the gas engine WAY too prematurely.

Oh well...GM hasn't been geniuses for many many years now..( probably since the late 60's/early 70's)

Just funny it happens 3 days after I bought my Cruze. Course it has NO bearing on me or my decision as I bought it used and know the value and life expectancy of the vehicle, which hasn't changed one iota as a result of GM's decision.

It should also be mentioned that ford decided to do much the same thing a few months ago.

And of course we wont even mention Fiat Chrysler ( which disappoints me as I was a Mopar man for many years.)

So sad to see this trend...but I hate to sound like a dinosaur.

I still say the gas engine will be around for another decade or two.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Well, it was a good run. I can honestly say that I did my part in keeping the Cruze alive. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OldWhiteChevy (Mar 5, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> For some reason, it's fun to pay over $40K for an ugly vehicle and spend seven years paying for it (back to that $4/gal thing).


Right. A Cruze might not be a 'Vette or a Camaro, but at least the body shares the same general shape. And I can dream. Not so with these big boxes on wheels.


----------



## Neverender (Jan 1, 2018)

What I find the most sad about this is that we JUST went through a design refresh. Seeing that refresh on the road where i am is going to be almost like finding a unicorn.


----------



## OldWhiteChevy (Mar 5, 2013)

Falconcruze said:


> It should also be mentioned that ford decided to do much the same thing a few months ago.


Ford is incredibly stupid, IMHO. They should have learned their lesson back in the late '90s when they dumped the Ford Contour and Mercury Mystique. There I was, a 14 year customer (2 Thunderbirds), looking for something more practical with 4 doors and a smaller footprint...and they had nothing to offer except Focus (too small) and Taurus (too big). I test drove a bunch of '04 Accords and Malibus and became a loyal GM owner ('04 Malibu Maxx and '12 Cruze). And I'm sure a lot of other buyers did something similar.

It looks like I might become a Honda owner after all!


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

MP81 said:


> They haven't really elaborated on that. Or maybe only the sedan will die? They already make the Canada-bound sedans in Mexico, so it wouldn't be too out of the question to do that.


My 2018 Cruze sedan was built at Lordstown. 

However, as a long time GM customer this may be my last GM if they are going to outsource all their production.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

TDCruze said:


> However, as a long time GM customer this may be my last GM if they are going to outsource all their production.


By that logic, your Cruze is already outsourced, as it is not made in Canada. 

And it won't be all their production. Why would they over-produce on one shift at a plant when they can consolidate manufacturing the plant that currently makes many of the global Cruzes as it is, hatchback and sedan? They most certainly wouldn't.

Blame the buying population for the shift to CUVs, SUVs and trucks, and away from the cars they should be buying.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

MP81 said:


> By that logic, your Cruze is already outsourced, as it is not made in Canada.
> 
> And it won't be all their production. Why would they over-produce on one shift at a plant when they can consolidate manufacturing the plant that currently makes many of the global Cruzes as it is, hatchback and sedan? They most certainly wouldn't.
> 
> Blame the buying population for the shift to CUVs, SUVs and trucks, and away from the cars they should be buying.


I'm from the US and now live in Canada so it's complicated! lol

Many of the parts for the Cruze are from all over the world, but at least it was still assembled in North America. 

I am not saying that they will be outsourcing all production, but i will not be buying a car
from GM final assembled outside north america. 

It is surprising that car sales have fallen off as much as they have. Once gas prices go up again people will be sorry.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

TDCruze said:


> It is surprising that car sales have fallen off as much as they have. Once gas prices go up again people will be sorry.


That they will!


----------



## DrumDoug (Feb 12, 2017)

I am very sad to hear this news today. I am a life-long GM customer. My mother is a GM retiree. I have never owned anything but a GM car and live in Honda central. Marysville, OH where you can't turn around without running into a Honda automobile. ****, my brother-in-law has worked for them for years. Seeing GM move production out of the country for years now, and now this...I was always proud to tell people, and I still am, that my 2016.5 Cruze was made right here in Ohio. If this is the direction that GM continues to go then I will most likely break with tradition and buy a product that helps support the community that I live in the next time around_. _I feel for the folks in Lordstown, especially for them having to deal with this at this time of the year.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I dug around the press release on the GM site. As best as I can tell Lordstown is being "unallocated". It didn't say any lines were going away. Since Mexico is already making the Hatchback for the North America, and making the sedan for export, I wouldn't be too quick to call the Cruze "dead". At the very least, I'd want an authoritative source - not just the press seeing the closing of the Lordstown plant and jumping to conclusions. The thrust of the press release was "Increasing capacity utilization" - meaning, there's no point in keeping a plant that's only working one shift. Especially if the Mexican plant can crank out enough cars.

The real head scratcher is the Volt. I thought was doing well. The benefit of electric without the range anxiety. It seemed to me the Bolt lived in it's shadow. But both were future facing.


----------



## crunch21 (Jul 16, 2018)

The problem ive always seen with GM is they are constantly starting over fresh trying to get all of the money rather than building off reputation and earning it. They want to be number one and will restart over and over to achieve it. Meanwhile toyota has used the same engines and cars for an eternity, earning their reputation and building ontop of what they have vs slash and burn.

How many commuter car engines has GM designed and scrapped in the last 20 years? That alone could have paid for better parts and improved design for reliability.

Either way at this point your buying more american getting an accord or camry built in the south, away from UAW with high end quality. Fact is the cost of labor GM/FORD is causing them to ditch cars in favor for SUV's with a much higher profit margin and sports cars.

Its really sad times when ford states they dont want to make cars and GM decides to cut 15k middle class jobs. 

Also i wasnt very happy to find out my 2018 hatch was mexican made. Truth be told ill probably go honda or toyota for my next car (hopefully a decade down the road) since its kinda clear the old american companies just dont have the passion or foresight to make a good passenger car for the average joe.

With that said, barring any mechanical issues down the road, im really happy with my '18 hatch., granted it was about $6k less than the civic hatch/ toyota iM i was shopping for....and the cruze felt like a luxury car in terms of ride quality and how it drives vs the other two.

sad times. those guys at the factory are not going to get jobs paying more than $15/hr without a move across country sadly.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

crunch21 said:


> The problem ive always seen with GM is they are constantly starting over fresh trying to get all of the money rather than building off reputation and earning it. They want to be number one and will restart over and over to achieve it. Meanwhile toyota has used the same engines and cars for an eternity, earning their reputation and building ontop of what they have vs slash and burn.
> 
> How many commuter car engines has GM designed and scrapped in the last 20 years? That alone could have paid for better parts and improved design for reliability.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree with you more. Toyota and Honda have had models around decades and have improved on them rather reinvent the wheel. They change them but already build on the good they have already created. Ford does the same thing as GM and it drives me crazy.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

CruzeTech said:


> Well, it was a good run. I can honestly say that I did my part in keeping the Cruze alive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I traded my 2017 C7 for my 2018 Cruze TD in July.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

karmatourer said:


> I traded my 2017 C7 for my 2018 Cruze TD in July.


In the picture, 12,13,14,17. All 1g cruzes are, Eco M7s. The silver one gave me the least amount of trouble. The autumn metallic and the blue ray metallic Cruzes, weren’t too bad. The Blue Ray, went to 107,000 before I traded it in, on the 2017, last year. The 2017 premier, just flipped 36k, yesterday. 

I have the 2017, and the C7 both. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

ChevyGuy said:


> The real head scratcher is the Volt. I thought was doing well. The benefit of electric without the range anxiety. It seemed to me the Bolt lived in it's shadow. But both were future facing.


Me too. Even though my Cruze is new,I had decided a PHEV was my next purchase in 3 years or so and had decided on the Volt unless another PHEV had better range at that time. To me they are the ideal vehicle. I've talked to 3 owners from 30 to 65 y.o. and they all rave about it.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yep...even if sales were slow (because why tell anyone about the kickass range-extended EV you've made for years), the Volt was the optimal vehicle for the times when infrastructure still doesn't truly exist for long-range EVs (EVs with 200-300 mile range obviously exist - but it'll take at least an hour to completely charge one, versus 5 minutes to fill up the gas tank on my Volt, if not less, because it is tiny).

The irony of it all is GM is saying they're doing all this to "look to the future"...and killed off one of the exact vehicles that already does that.


----------



## KillerDad (Jan 25, 2018)

MP81 said:


> Yep...even if sales were slow (because why tell anyone about the kickass range-extended EV you've made for years), the Volt was the optimal vehicle for the times when infrastructure still doesn't truly exist for long-range EVs (EVs with 200-300 mile range obviously exist - but it'll take at least an hour to completely charge one, versus 5 minutes to fill up the gas tank on my Volt, if not less, because it is tiny).
> 
> The irony of it all is GM is saying they're doing all this to "look to the future"...and killed off one of the exact vehicles that already does that.


my buddy and i were just talking about this at work. And apparently those factories are setup to run 80 percent capacity or more to make a profit and the volt averaged 33 percent this last year.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

crunch21 said:


> Meanwhile toyota has used the same engines and cars for an eternity


This isn't anything like an accurate comparison. The Toyota Corolla might be the best selling car NAME with 40 million over the decades, but the cars are continually refreshed in generations just like almost every car manufacturer does. 

And using the same engines? Heck no, you don't see the same engines used more than about one or two generations of a vehicle with some carry-over. Is Honda using the same engines from the 1980s and 1990s? Nope, all-new engines for all their cars were designed to switch over to using turbocharging. A Honda Accord in the early 2000s used an all-new 4-cylinder engine (2.4 liters) but now the Accord is 1.5 and 2.0 turbocharged direct injection engines.

GM does the same as other auto companies. Engines have to be redesigned to have updates for emissions, fuel economy, and expected power that customers want. It's constantly changing technology. If anything, Toyota is playing an engineering game of resisting turbocharging because they are holding out as long as they can to avoid the cost increases that come with putting a turbocharger under every hood. Fuel economy requirements and power demands from customers will eventually force Toyota to catch up to everyone else.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

ChevyGuy said:


> I dug around the press release on the GM site. As best as I can tell Lordstown is being "unallocated". It didn't say any lines were going away. Since Mexico is already making the Hatchback for the North America, and making the sedan for export, I wouldn't be too quick to call the Cruze "dead". At the very least, I'd want an authoritative source - not just the press seeing the closing of the Lordstown plant and jumping to conclusions. The thrust of the press release was "Increasing capacity utilization" - meaning, there's no point in keeping a plant that's only working one shift. Especially if the Mexican plant can crank out enough cars.
> 
> The real head scratcher is the Volt. I thought was doing well. The benefit of electric without the range anxiety. It seemed to me the Bolt lived in it's shadow. But both were future facing.


Look up the unions that represent the Lordstown workers. They will likely have more accurate and current information. As for electric vehicles, the two gas cars in our garage may well be the last ones we buy. A neighbor has a C-max and is getting terrific cost of operation from it. He's getting the equivalent of 95 mpg city from it. I would miss a Volt option when time comes to buy a new vehicle. I bought an all electric riding mower in August and it's costing me six cents in electricity to mow my lawn each time with no maintenance required. In four years, I'll have saved enough in gas, oil, filters, and belts to pay for a complete battery replacement, but the batteries should last at least ten years.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

So much for the company that took millions from the US taxpayers just to stay afloat. Even if they continue to manufacture the Cruze in Mexico and sell it here...I would never buy one. I mean, how would you get it over the wall??


----------



## drac_cruze (Sep 14, 2018)

I hope the gas engine will be around for 10 years - and I'm almost in the same boat as you, I bought my Hatch in September.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

crunch21 said:


> How many commuter car engines has GM designed and scrapped in the last 20 years? That alone could have paid for better parts and improved design for reliability.


People tend to fixate on where the final assembly takes place. There's far more money in the parts that feed the assembly plant. I've been in some of the competitor's cars. My LTZ feels downright luxurious compared to those.

I wouldn't mind a EV - if I knew where I could get it charged reliably. My semi-covered apartment stall doesn't really lend itself to have a charging station installed.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

ChevyGuy said:


> People tend to fixate on where the final assembly takes place. There's far more money in the parts that feed the assembly plant.


Why not both? Engine & transmission assembly jobs pay good wages. And final assembly plant jobs pay good wages. I want both to be in the United States instead of Mexico or China.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

jmlo96 said:


> According to Detroit Free Press the Cruze and the Volt are both dead. Along with it are the Impala, XTS, LaCrosse, and CT6.
> 
> https://www.freep.com/story/money/c...11/26/chevrolet-volt-cruze-impala/2114433002/


Is the XTS-L (long wheelbase commercial chassis available to coachbuilders) eliminated? Who is going to make hearses if Cadillac is done?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Barry Allen said:


> This isn't anything like an accurate comparison. The Toyota Corolla might be the best selling car NAME with 40 million over the decades, but the cars are continually refreshed in generations just like almost every car manufacturer does.
> 
> And using the same engines? Heck no, you don't see the same engines used more than about one or two generations of a vehicle with some carry-over. Is Honda using the same engines from the 1980s and 1990s? Nope, all-new engines for all their cars were designed to switch over to using turbocharging. A Honda Accord in the early 2000s used an all-new 4-cylinder engine (2.4 liters) but now the Accord is 1.5 and 2.0 turbocharged direct injection engines.
> 
> GM does the same as other auto companies. Engines have to be redesigned to have updates for emissions, fuel economy, and expected power that customers want. It's constantly changing technology. If anything, Toyota is playing an engineering game of resisting turbocharging because they are holding out as long as they can to avoid the cost increases that come with putting a turbocharger under every hood. Fuel economy requirements and power demands from customers will eventually force Toyota to catch up to everyone else.


Meh. The Corolla still uses the same junkheap of a 1.8L going into the 2020 refresh that debuted in 2003. It needs to be taken out back and shot. Granted, the 2.0 is new, and the 2.5 was finally refreshed. The 3.5 V6, a great motor in everything except the Tacoma, dates way back to 2004, and the V8s are just as old. Toyota's gearboxes are some of the most infuriating to drive in the industry - a far cry from what they used to be.

The Honda K24 was a great engine and wasn't even past its prime in direct injected form. The K-series itself was getting pretty old, but it is one of the engines that has stood the test of time quite well for a 4-cylinder. The miserable, gutless R18 lives on in the HRV; it debuted in 2005. The J-series dates back to the mid 90's, and hasn't changed MUCH (aside from direct injection) throughout its life, but that's fine; it sounds great, offers competitive fuel economy, and it's quick. The 1.5T is the most un-Honda-like engine and one of the most unreliable pieces of junk out of the Honda engine company in many years.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

MOTO13 said:


> So much for the company that took millions from the US taxpayers just to stay afloat. Even if they continue to manufacture the Cruze in Mexico and sell it here...I would never buy one. I mean, how would you get it over the wall??


Did they indeed TAKE money and not repay it or take it and return with interest?


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

The Cruze has sold as well as the Malibu, so I don't know why they picked it. Maybe the margins are better on the Malibu?

Either way, I think this is partly a negotiating tactic. GM said a few months ago we would see a smaller GM due to tariffs. I think it's possible GM and the US government find a way to keep some of these jobs. Afterall, GM got a huge tax funded bailout 10 years ago and got a huge tax break last year. They need to do the right thing for the people that paid to keep them in business.


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

The local news said the plant is mexico was being retooled to build the new Blazer.

The government subsidies on the Volt end when 200,000 have been sold. They are in the 180,000s now. See the light?


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

JDH said:


> The local news said the plant is mexico was being retooled to build the new Blazer.
> 
> The government subsidies on the Volt end when 200,000 have been sold. They are in the 180,000s now. See the light?


Do they end at 200k or are they cut in half for 6 months and then reduced again to zero like EVs?


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm surpised they just don't retool the Lordstown plant to make a SUV / CUV. Like the Trax or such. I'm surpised the Sonic and Spark are still alive but not the Cruze. The Cruze sells better than any other car Chevy other than the Malibu. I guess Chevy is doing what Ford is doing and FCA did a couple years ago. The car is dead. But again, why not retool it. This is stupid.


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

karmatourer said:


> Do they end at 200k or are they cut in half for 6 months and then reduced again to zero like EVs?



The report I heard said they end.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

neile300c said:


> I'm surpised they just don't retool the Lordstown plant to make a SUV / CUV. Like the Trax or such. I'm surpised the Sonic and Spark are still alive but not the Cruze. The Cruze sells better than any other car Chevy other than the Malibu. I guess Chevy is doing what Ford is doing and FCA did a couple years ago. The car is dead. But again, why not retool it. This is stupid.


It might make sense to make the next-gen Trax/Encore at Lordstown instead of Korea, given how many they sell here.


----------



## Cruze70 (Aug 28, 2014)

so much for buying a small US brand car built in the US


----------



## KillerDad (Jan 25, 2018)

Yeah i dont get why they don't reuse these factories either. We had a huge chrysler plant near where i live They had like 4 building and each was as big as a football field or bigger and when we had the recession back in 08 they closed. It sat empty for a decade and then it was eventually sold and demolished. A few smaller factories have built on the land but most of it is still just big concrete pads sitting empty.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

JDH said:


> The report I heard said they end.


Here is the correct info on Federal Tax credits for PHEVs and EVs:
https://www.fueleconomy.gov/feg/taxevb.shtml


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Re-using an assembly plant is not that easy when you have to change it for a complete different vehicle. Nothing fits so you spend a lot of money for changing almost everything! Then don't forget that Mexico labor is way cheaper. "Made in America" sounds good but look for example to our computers: 0% parts made in US! Even cars have all electronics made outside US, not to mention many other components. Would you pay double for a car made in US if you have similar one available, for only half of that price? Let me doubt about this!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh, plants can be re-purposed, if the company wants to. One of the local Jeep assembly plants here closed two years ago, when they moved the Cherokee production to Canada (expanding the current plant there). Then they re-tooled the old Cherokee line to build the new Jeep pickup (JT) that got released today. The GM power train plant here has been redone multiple times to build newly designed transmissions. Some old assembly plants may be too small to build larger vehicles. However, the Lordstown plant built pickup trucks in the 50s & 60s, (albiet poorly), so it should be able to be retooled for something bigger than a Cruze, unless GM didn't plan ahead when they retooled it for the Cruze.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> Re-using an assembly plant is not that easy when you have to change it for a complete different vehicle. Nothing fits so you spend a lot of money for changing almost everything! Then don't forget that Mexico labor is way cheaper. "Made in America" sounds good but look for example to our computers: 0% parts made in US! Even cars have all electronics made outside US, not to mention many other components. Would you pay double for a car made in US if you have similar one available, for only half of that price? Let me doubt about this!


Assembled in America is more appropriate. From my '18 window sticker:US/Canadian parts content:45% Major sources of foreign parts content: 34% Country of origin: Engine:Hungary Tranny: Meh He Co. Tesla is using a former plant currently.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Jim Frye said:


> Oh, plants can be re-purposed, if the company wants to. One of the local Jeep assembly plants here closed two years ago, when they moved the Cherokee production to Canada (expanding the current plant there). Then they re-tooled the old Cherokee line to build the new Jeep pickup (JT) that got released today. The GM power train plant here has been redone multiple times to build newly designed transmissions. Some old assembly plants may be too small to build larger vehicles. However, the Lordstown plant built pickup trucks in the 50s & 60s, (albiet poorly), so it should be able to be retooled for something bigger than a Cruze, unless GM didn't plan ahead when they retooled it for the Cruze.


Everything can be retrofit or changed with the right cost, it doesn't worth in this case to do it! Cheaper to start overseas since the labor and the request for smaller cars are better, see below:

"Brown also asked Barra why the Lordstown plant wasn’t considered to build the 2019 Chevrolet Blazer, which will instead be built in Mexico. Barra reportedly answered it would be “too expensive” to retool the plant for Blazer production. Lordstown builds the Cruze, which rides on GM’s D2XX platform. The Blazer will share the C1XX platform with the GMC Acadia and Cadillac XT5. The Chevrolet Traverse and Buick Enclave ride on extended versions of the platform. Each of the crossover SUVs is built in the U.S.

Read more: http://gmauthority.com/blog/2018/07/report-gm-wont-ensure-future-of-lordstown-assembly-plant/#ixzz5YCYWWtvb"


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Herd VW’s lookin’ to store buyback TDIs at Lordstown...............


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Rivergoer said:


> Herd VW’s lookin’ to store buyback TDIs at Lordstown...............


I'd buy one after it's made legal by them.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

OldWhiteChevy said:


> Arghhhhhh! Just when I had pretty much decided that I’d rather have another Cruze instead of these dorky crossover appliances that everyone is buying, along comes this piece of bad news. Maybe I’ll hang on to my 2012 LT forever.
> 
> Whenever I go to a dealer and look at a row of Equinoxes or Trax, I get the same feeling that I get when I’m at Home Depot looking at a row of side-by-side fridges—no soul or charisma to the damned things. Why do people like those things so much?


It's a yuppie thing. It's obvious you don't understand, but don't feel bad I don't either.
Cheers...


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

What I heard was that there’s a shift from sedans to SUVs and there’s no talk about the production of the Cruze or where’s it going to be produced


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Jim Frye said:


> Oh, plants can be re-purposed, if the company wants to. One of the local Jeep assembly plants here closed two years ago, when they moved the Cherokee production to Canada (expanding the current plant there). Then they re-tooled the old Cherokee line to build the new Jeep pickup (JT) that got released today.


The Cherokee is made in Belvedere, Illinois, not Canada. It moved there from Toledo, where it was built alongside the JK Wrangler. They moved it to Belvedere (which wasn't exactly being used as the MK Compass/Patriot and the Dart were no longer in production) so that the JT could be produced alongside it's sister, the JL.

Also, from the newest report I saw on GMAuthority, they're also discontinuing Cruze production in Mexico - so that means the Cruze will die entirely in the US, Canada and Mexico. 

Because apparently 185,000 sales last year (more than the Trax and Encore combined, mind you) isn't enough.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

Patman said:


> What I heard was that there’s a shift from sedans to SUVs and there’s no talk about the production of the Cruze or where’s it going to be produced


That makes sense and is 100% believable. I remember back in '13 when I bought my cruze, gas was $4/gallon. There was a shift the other way and you couldn't give away a full sized pickup or SUV. At that time the H3 hummers were popular. Couldn't give one of those away either.
How soon the people forget. If/when gas goes back to $4 you'll the the pattern change once again.
The same thing happens with politics but lets not go there. LOL


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

MP81 said:


> The Cherokee is made in Belvedere, Illinois, not Canada. It moved there from Toledo, where it was built alongside the JK Wrangler. They moved it to Belvedere (which wasn't exactly being used as the MK Compass/Patriot and the Dart were no longer in production) so that the JT could be produced alongside it's sister, the JL.
> 
> Also, from the newest report I saw on GMAuthority, they're also discontinuing Cruze production in Mexico - so that means the Cruze will die entirely in the US, Canada and Mexico.
> 
> Because apparently 185,000 sales last year (more than the Trax and Encore combined, mind you) isn't enough.


Did GMA quote any sources re: shutdown in Mexico?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

karmatourer said:


> Did GMA quote any sources re: shutdown in Mexico?


Not that I can see, other than a quote:

GM To Also End Chevrolet Cruze Production In Mexico | GM Authority


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

MP81 said:


> Not that I can see, other than a quote:
> 
> GM To Also End Chevrolet Cruze Production In Mexico | GM Authority


Thanks for that link. At least THEY will keep their jobs building the new Blazer. I assume Argentina & China production will not be for import here as it is not currently. They build the world model.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> I remember back in '13 when I bought my cruze, gas was $4/gallon. There was a shift the other way and you couldn't give away a full sized pickup or SUV. At that time the H3 hummers were popular. Couldn't give one of those away either.
> How soon the people forget. If/when gas goes back to $4 you'll the the pattern change once again.


When I bought an 11 ECO, I think gas was around $4.50. This past weekend I saw $2.33 gas in NJ. So nobody cares about fuel efficient vehicles now.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

karmatourer said:


> I assume Argentina & China production will not be for import here as it is not currently. They build the world model.


I thought there was another production line in Korea. Sounds like it's already been shut down.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

Lordstown is not yet shutdown and in fact they are still building cars and I was offered today to build a 19 HB diesel with every option they currently offer. I specifically asked where it would be made and they said Ohio. ( I asked twice to confirm and with different people) was also told that it would be approx 6 weeks to get an ordered car. So, here I stand. What shall I do? Punt and keep the 15 CTD I have which has been a great car after getting rid of sensor issues ( NoX ). It's probably one of the best long range highway runners I have e ER owned. I truly love my 15 CTD. 

My other option is to get a 19 HB RS diesel and roll the dice knowing that the value will drop once it's no longer made ( ala Saturn/Olds etc). If I do order, any suggestions as to what options I should get? I know I want the RS and brake package. I was also told they have a suspension lowering package too?? Thoughts??


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

DslGate said:


> Lordstown is not yet shutdown and in fact they are still building cars and I was offered today to build a 19 HB diesel with every option they currently offer. I specifically asked where it would be made and they said Ohio. ( I asked twice to confirm and with different people) was also told that it would be approx 6 weeks to get an ordered car. So, here I stand. What shall I do? Punt and keep the 15 CTD I have which has been a great car after getting rid of sensor issues ( NoX ). It's probably one of the best long range highway runners I have e ER owned. I truly love my 15 CTD.
> 
> My other option is to get a 19 HB RS diesel and roll the dice knowing that the value will drop once it's no longer made ( ala Saturn/Olds etc). If I do order, any suggestions as to what options I should get? I know I want the RS and brake package. I was also told they have a suspension lowering package too?? Thoughts??


I don't think comparing the Cruze/1 car no longer being built to brands that were discontinued. GM is still around. It will be an orphan car,not an orphan brand. As mentioned earlier,I might be a little hesitant to buy or order a Cruze after the announcement to close the plant was announced.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

DslGate said:


> Lordstown is not yet shutdown and in fact they are still building cars and I was offered today to build a 19 HB diesel with every option they currently offer. I specifically asked where it would be made and they said Ohio. ( I asked twice to confirm and with different people) was also told that it would be approx 6 weeks to get an ordered car. So, here I stand. What shall I do? Punt and keep the 15 CTD I have which has been a great car after getting rid of sensor issues ( NoX ). It's probably one of the best long range highway runners I have e ER owned. I truly love my 15 CTD.
> 
> My other option is to get a 19 HB RS diesel and roll the dice knowing that the value will drop once it's no longer made ( ala Saturn/Olds etc). If I do order, any suggestions as to what options I should get? I know I want the RS and brake package. I was also told they have a suspension lowering package too?? Thoughts??


 I thought all Hatchbacks for the North America markets were built exclusively in Mexico?


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I thought all Hatchbacks for the North America markets were built exclusively in Mexico?


My understandng too.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I thought all Hatchbacks for the North America markets were built exclusively in Mexico?


You are correct: All Cruze hatchbacks sold in North America are assembled in Mexico. All Cruze sedans are assembled in Ohio.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Tomko said:


> You are correct: All Cruze hatchbacks sold in North America are assembled in Mexico. All Cruze sedans are assembled in Ohio.


And I was under the impression that Mexico built the hatches for global consumption as well, which is why it made sense to build it there, given the unknown (at the time) take-rate of the hatch.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

MP81 said:


> And I was under the impression that Mexico built the hatches for global consumption as well, which is why it made sense to build it there, given the unknown (at the time) take-rate of the hatch.


That I do not know.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Tomko said:


> That I do not know.


I recall reading it years back when it was introduced, but I'll have to do some Googlin'.

EDIT: Yes, that is correct. Article about angry-orange-man-tweeting-out-his-ass: "GM is quoted saying 'All Chevrolet Cruze sedans sold in the U.S. are built in GM’s assembly plant in Lordstown, Ohio. GM builds the Chevrolet Cruze hatchback for global markets in Mexico, with a small number sold in the U.S.'"


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

@DslGate if you truly love your Gen 1 diesel and you’re ready for the Gen 2 diesel, your options are pretty limited. 

You could consider buying a new ‘repaired’ 2014-15 VW TDI but why? Your Gen 1 is a superior car already.

I say go for it. Like @karmatourer points out GM isn’t going away. Dealerships will still honor warranties and parts should be supported for another 10 years.

Depreciation? Part of car ownership.......


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

One of the techs at my dealership had a Gen1 CTD and traded it in on a Gen2 CTD. He told me that he preferred the Gen1. Moar powar, he said. 

He offered to buy my Gen1 CTD from me. I told him that I wasn’t ready yet.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Yep, the Gen 2 really is tempting to me but I LOVE the fuel range on the Gen 1. Smaller tank on the Gen 2 = less range, despite the better fuel economy.

Regularly running 800 miles per fill-up.

Gen 2 diesel is appealing because it has a spare tire, better fuel economy, timing chain (not a belt), hatch option and 9AT or manual options.


----------



## Neverender (Jan 1, 2018)

Someone told me yesterday that the Mexico plant is being retooled for the Blazer after March. I don't know how legit this is, but we'll have to keep up with the latest developments as time goes.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Neverender said:


> Someone told me yesterday that the Mexico plant is being retooled for the Blazer after March. I don't know how legit this is, but we'll have to keep up with the latest developments as time goes.


Correct. This was announced by GM some months ago.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

MP81 said:


> I recall reading it years back when it was introduced, but I'll have to do some Googlin'.
> 
> EDIT: Article about angry-orange-man-tweeting-out-his-ass: '"


Can I give 50 likes? I'll add "lying" too but that's another topic!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Rivergoer said:


> Yep, the Gen 2 really is tempting to me but I LOVE the fuel range on the Gen 1. Smaller tank on the Gen 2 = less range, despite the better fuel economy.
> 
> Regularly running 800 miles per fill-up.
> 
> Gen 2 diesel is appealing because it has a spare tire, better fuel economy, timing chain (not a belt), hatch option and 9AT or manual options.


The small tank in the gasser version gets on my nerves (13.7 gal). Range is more or less ~400 mi.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Rivergoer said:


> Regularly running 800 miles per fill-up.


I wish we still got anywhere near that...then again, our typical driving is about 95% city.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

DslGate said:


> If I do order, any suggestions as to what options I should get?


If you live in snow country, given all the problems with that side-radar thing in the Gen1, I'd be tempted to skip that one. I'm not sure if that's fixed in Gen2 or not.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Rivergoer said:


> Yep, the Gen 2 really is tempting to me but I LOVE the fuel range on the Gen 1. Smaller tank on the Gen 2 = less range, despite the better fuel economy.
> 
> Regularly running 800 miles per fill-up.


I have to ask: Who cares about 800 miles per tank? You have to stop for human needs more often, so what does it matter if you could cover 800 miles without stopping?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Barry Allen said:


> I have to ask: Who cares about 800 miles per tank? You have to stop for human needs more often, so what does it matter if you could cover 800 miles without stopping?


Good question and excellent point. After retiring to a small Arizona town, I figured my 35,000 mile/year driving days were over but alas life happens.

I have a rather unusual weekly 500 mile round trip commute to visit my 89 yr old father and kids/grandkid in California. While visiting family, I usually end up putting on another couple hundred miles over 2-3 days.

Recent California fuel tax increases have pushed diesel prices to 75 cents/gallon more than Arizona. The Gen 1 CTD 800 mile range enables me to complete the entire trip without having to buy expensive fuel in California, which currently equates to about $12-13 savings weekly.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I was plenty happy to never have to pull off the freeway when driving down to North Carolina on one tank, aside from breakfast, and then I did not have to worry about finding a station with a diesel until we reached our destination. 

So that range is absolutely fantastic. And consider that means half tank is 375-400 miles, which is where we normally fill the car up during a typical week. Means that car goes about one and a half weeks before my wife has to fill it up, at half tank, compared to the Cav which didn't even go a full week.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Rivergoer said:


> Yep, the Gen 2 really is tempting to me but I LOVE the fuel range on the Gen 1. Smaller tank on the Gen 2 = less range, despite the better fuel economy.
> 
> Regularly running 800 miles per fill-up.
> 
> Gen 2 diesel is appealing because it has a spare tire, better fuel economy, timing chain (not a belt), hatch option and 9AT or manual options.


The spare tire and the timing chain were two big pluses that pushed me into a Gen 2 Cruze diesel from a Gen 1. 
That and 2-3" more leg room in the back seats for the growing kids that now don't kick the back of my seat. 

The small loss in power is a bit disappointing, but the smoother operating 9AT mostly makes up for it. 
I do miss the extended fuel range of the Gen 1 but, the Gen 2 range is still better than most gas cars. 

Maybe the diesel will find its way into the Malibu now.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Likewise, I used to be able to go visit family in NC, then get back to the VA border towns, where gas is ~30c/gal cheaper, in one tank on the 2012. With the 2016, that would be cutting it extremely close, and I usually just fill up on the way out of VA, then again near home again.


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Re: loss of range.

Three months after I bought the 17 Sedan I made a trip to Mom's. Coming home I left mom's house with a full tank. Pulled into my driveway with a quarter tank left. Distance 904 miles. I have no doubt the Gen II is capable of 1K highway miles on a tank.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

MP81 said:


> GM To Also End Chevrolet Cruze Production In Mexico | GM Authority


This is the absolute hardest kick to the dick that GM could give any American.

*"Oh, hey, thanks for the bailouts back when we were going broke! In exchange for that we'll make sure the Ohio factory is 'unallocated' for 2019 so we can stick it to UAW in contract negotiations all the while there are zero Mexicans laid off from their jobs because we'll build the new Chevy Blazer south of the border! SUCK IT, TAXPAYERS!"*


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

For those who have owned both Gen 1 and 2 diesels, what's been your experience as far as difference in fuel mileage and also the range given smaller tank size of Gen 2?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Barry Allen said:


> This is the absolute hardest kick to the dick that GM could give any American.
> 
> *"Oh, hey, thanks for the bailouts back when we were going broke! In exchange for that we'll make sure the Ohio factory is 'unallocated' for 2019 so we can stick it to UAW in contract negotiations all the while there are zero Mexicans laid off from their jobs because we'll build the new Chevy Blazer south of the border! SUCK IT, TAXPAYERS!"*


I would absolutely guarantee the decision to build the Blazer in Mexico was made well before Lordstown went down to one shift. It would have been made *years* ago, when Lordstown was running three shifts at full capacity.


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

DslGate said:


> For those who have owned both Gen 1 and 2 diesels, what's been your experience as far as difference in fuel mileage and also the range given smaller tank size of Gen 2?


The GenII lost 20 HP and about 300 pounds. Combined city highway daily driving I average about 2 mpg more in the 17 than I did in the 14.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Barry Allen said:


> This is the absolute hardest kick to the dick that GM could give any American.
> 
> *"Oh, hey, thanks for the bailouts back when we were going broke! In exchange for that we'll make sure the Ohio factory is 'unallocated' for 2019 so we can stick it to UAW in contract negotiations all the while there are zero Mexicans laid off from their jobs because we'll build the new Chevy Blazer south of the border! SUCK IT, TAXPAYERS!"*


The bottom line is THE bottom line. It's all about the benjamins. What would you do if you ran the company?


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

JDH said:


> The GenII lost 20 HP and about 300 pounds. Combined city highway daily driving I average about 2 mpg more in the 17 than I did in the 14.


So, you only made up maybe 2 MPG in efficiency, but lost about 100 miles in range due to smaller fuel tank in Gen 2? I know I can " squeeze " over 16 gallons into my Gen 1 if I let it " foam down" and be patient enough to get it into filler neck too.


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

DslGate said:


> So, you only made up maybe 2 MPG in efficiency, but lost about 100 miles in range due to smaller fuel tank in Gen 2? I know I can " squeeze " over 16 gallons into my Gen 1 if I let it " foam down" and be patient enough to get it into filler neck too.



We all know it is not good for the car to do it but we still do it. From E to dribbling out the filler neck took 15.6 gallons in the 17 sedan, if the pump was accurate. It took almost 15 minutes to get it done, BTW.

Never did get to do a nonstop interstate only run in the 14.

I must say the GenII is a better over all car.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

karmatourer said:


> The bottom line is THE bottom line. It's all about the benjamins. What would you do if you ran the company?


Build cars in the USA. 

It clearly isn't bankrupting all the manufacturers that do so (Ford, GM, Chrysler, Toyota, Honda, Nissan, etc.). 

If there was such a colossal difference in labor costs you wouldn't see any of the assembly plants we have now. BMW and Mercedes built a plant in the USA instead of Mexico. Toyota and Mazda are building a plant in Alabama.

If Mexico offered such a great advantage you'd have seen every manufacturer abandon the USA and move 100% of production there.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Barry Allen said:


> Build cars in the USA.
> 
> It clearly isn't bankrupting all the manufacturers that do so (Ford, GM, Chrysler, Toyota, Honda, Nissan, etc.).
> 
> ...


At last count,I remember over 30 plants there and more coming. Those foreign companies are building plants here to beat tariffs. The labor cost difference between there and here is staggering,that is a widely accepted fact.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

DslGate said:


> For those who have owned both Gen 1 and 2 diesels, what's been your experience as far as difference in fuel mileage and also the range given smaller tank size of Gen 2?


My average overall mpg so far between my '14 and '18 CTD (both auto trans) is about 6 MPG better on the '18. I am now averaging over 44 MPG and have seen 51 mpg on long highway trips. As for the range the '18 seems to be a bit less than the '14, I have not really measured it though.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

karmatourer said:


> The bottom line is THE bottom line. It's all about the benjamins. What would you do if you ran the company?


Normally I agree, it is about the bottom line. It doesn't make it right though. Especially in GM's case where, the US and Canada literally saved the company from ruin. I'd say that means they should consider that in their decisions to move operations elsewhere.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

karmatourer said:


> At last count,I remember over 30 plants there and more coming. Those foreign companies are building plants here to beat tariffs.


Isn't it funny how tariffs work to bring hundreds of thousands of well-paying auto assembly jobs to the USA? We should be having massive tariffs on the import of Mexican-manufactured automobiles. There isn't any good reason I can think of why they should be stealing our jobs.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Barry Allen said:


> Isn't it funny how tariffs work to bring hundreds of thousands of well-paying auto assembly jobs to the USA? We should be having massive tariffs on the import of Mexican-manufactured automobiles. There isn't any good reason I can think of why they should be stealing our jobs.


You mean the tariffs that Mary Barra warned the Orange Idiot about hurting US automakers and then when they announce a billion dollar loss in sales,the Orange Idiot blames GM. Uh,NAFTA and whatever the new NAFTA is called to answer your question why. They are not stealing our jobs. Any company with a working brain would do the same.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

JALOPNIK: Here's How Much Interest Dropped For GM's Sedans And Small Cars



> So in addition to the overall decline in sedan sales, there is a second, largely overlooked, dynamic taking place: Americans have only stopped buying American sedans, not Japanese sedans. This is so even though cars like the Ford Fusion are as good as any Japanese sedan. But why?
> 
> Why? We discussed this in our story this week about how making good cars isn’t enough. None of those dead GM cars were segment leaders, but many of them were excellent—the Volt, Cruze and CT6 especially. GM’s cars are better than they have ever been. But as we noted, it still hasn’t been enough to get rid of the bad taste in people’s mouths that formed over decades of poor quality compared to Asian rivals.


I think the comments have some good points as well. Modern cross-overs are not that much worse in fuel economy than the sedans. The higher seat placement gives better visibility (especially at night when dealing with other drivers' retrofit headlights), and makes it easier to get in/out of them. One thing that puzzled me about my Cruze is that I find it harder to get in/out than the car it replaced. I'm not sure why. 

As for the Volt, it appears the Bolt has stolen a number of sales.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

ChevyGuy said:


> JALOPNIK: Here's How Much Interest Dropped For GM's Sedans And Small Cars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes,I saw that today. They are always on top of what is happening-I enjoy the daily e-mail.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

karmatourer said:


> You mean the tariffs that Mary Barra warned the Orange Idiot about hurting US automakers and then when they announce a billion dollar loss in sales,the Orange Idiot blames GM. Uh,NAFTA and whatever the new NAFTA is called to answer your question why. They are not stealing our jobs. Any company with a working brain would do the same.


That is a tariff on imported steel and aluminium, and when the USA produces something like 95% of the steel it needs it is correct to say a tariff is not needed.

I'm talking a tariff on importing assembled automobiles. We have a 25% tariff (reduced from 50%) on imported trucks and you don't see anyone complaining. Toyota, Nissan, and Honda manufacture pickups in the USA without importing them and it doesn't seem to be any trouble. You don't see auto makers going broke making pickup trucks in America.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Barry Allen said:


> That is a tariff on imported steel and aluminium, and when the USA produces something like 95% of the steel it needs it is correct to say a tariff is not needed.


It's certainly not needed, as it has driven up the price for US-made steel, since they are able to raise their prices (and _absolutely_ have already done so) to levels just below that of the now-expensive imported steel. They're still competitive and now make more money.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

DslGate said:


> Lordstown is not yet shutdown and in fact they are still building cars and I was offered today to build a 19 HB diesel with every option they currently offer. I specifically asked where it would be made and they said Ohio. ( I asked twice to confirm and with different people) was also told that it would be approx 6 weeks to get an ordered car. So, here I stand. What shall I do? Punt and keep the 15 CTD I have which has been a great car after getting rid of sensor issues ( NoX ). It's probably one of the best long range highway runners I have e ER owned. I truly love my 15 CTD.
> 
> My other option is to get a 19 HB RS diesel and roll the dice knowing that the value will drop once it's no longer made ( ala Saturn/Olds etc). If I do order, any suggestions as to what options I should get? I know I want the RS and brake package. I was also told they have a suspension lowering package too?? Thoughts??



If the VIN starts with a 3, like my hatch, you know it was built in Mexico.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

If it's a hatch, it is *not*​ built in Ohio.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

And IIRC GM didn't like to talk about Mexican sedans, but a few exist, at least in 2016 model year. 

It's sort of crazy looking at the dealer parts catalog online and seeing parts labeled for US Sedans and Mexico Sedans. And then noticing that the Mexico specific part numbers generally cost more than the US part numbers.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah, my guess is that they had a temporary capacity issue at Lordstown - I believe then running at three shifts - so they had to resort to shipping a few in from Mexico.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Taxman said:


> And IIRC GM didn't like to talk about Mexican sedans, but a few exist, at least in 2016 model year.
> 
> It's sort of crazy looking at the dealer parts catalog online and seeing parts labeled for US Sedans and Mexico Sedans. And then noticing that the Mexico specific part numbers generally cost more than the US part numbers.


Because the parts listed for Mexican sedans are listed in pesos. Kidding.


----------



## Mr95Kenny (Jan 13, 2019)

I work at the GMCH plant in Grand Rapids making the 1500 axles. All the talk is trucks are in and small cars are out, that is until gas prices goes back up. Raking in the OT while I can. Very sad.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

MP81 said:


> Yeah, my guess is that they had a temporary capacity issue at Lordstown - I believe then running at three shifts - so they had to resort to shipping a few in from Mexico.


Actually the Mexico plant was up and running before Lordstown completed the switch from Gen 1 to Gen 2.


----------

